# Pc sample slave by day bitcoin miner by night?



## gsilbers (Aug 28, 2017)

Anyone into mining cryptocurencies?

I was looking into it since I have a 128gb ram pc but seems it's all about the gpu... which I surely skimp on as a slave pc.

For bitcoin I feel that the ship has sailed and gone to china and they have some crazy aisc farms but for ethererum for example, it's specifically targets gpu and this way try to stey less decentralized as suppose to bitcoin and China's acsi computers. 

Also mining ethereum and similar crytocurrencies seem like there is still some $ gain to it. 
I'm also interested in digibyte as that one is trying to get gamers on board. 

So besides crazy electrical bills, anyone tried or is doing this?
I'm thinking a good gpu card might yield some good results and i already have a semi good computer.


----------



## Nico (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi, I recently started mining UBIQ on my PC with a ASUS DUAL GTX1060 O6G.

my specs:
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Video Card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
RAM 32 G
Windows 7 Professional Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit

UBIQ is based on ethererum. https://ubiqsmart.com/
My average hashrate is about 23MH and I get around 0.50UBQ a night, which seems not too bad. So I guess with several of those cards, you could make some actual money.
I don't want to invest in this and started just out of nerdy curiosity.

Also, if it helps, here is a list of the coins to mine according to their current profitability: http://whattomine.com/coins

some here might also be interested in: https://musicoin.org/ :D
Good luck!


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 28, 2017)

Nico said:


> Hi, I recently started mining UBIQ on my PC with a ASUS DUAL GTX1060 O6G.
> 
> my specs:
> Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz
> ...



interesting stuff.
Why did you choose UBQ instead of straight up etherium?

from one currency converter it showed that 0.50 ubq was about $1, is this correct? 
im guessing if that currency explodes then there is a big reward ?


----------



## Nico (Aug 29, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> interesting stuff.
> Why did you choose UBQ instead of straight up etherium?
> 
> from one currency converter it showed that 0.50 ubq was about $1, is this correct?
> im guessing if that currency explodes then there is a big reward ?



after a bit of research it just looks like UBIQ has a strong community, some top developers, could really grow and is still "minable" with basic gear. (i use claymore https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1433925.0)
They take all the best features from ethereum / ethereum classic and are developing it "_ for enterprise applications. They claim to be committed to providing the most stable, flexible, and bug-free platform available for the development of enterprise applications.”_ https://bitcoinexchangeguide.com/ubiq/ 

for now yes, 0.50 ubq is about 1$, so not a lot but it will get more and more difficult to mine and hopefully get more value.

now i am really not a specialist, so don't take my word as gospel and be careful not to fry you PC with overclocking!


----------



## Fab (Aug 29, 2017)

My friend used to mine cyptocurrencies...I remember through that period, when entering his room where the computer was set up. I remember it being very loud and very hot. Dunno about Ethereum mining + the upgrade of tech since then, but I wouldn't do it on my main computer...what if it melts? (which did happen to him, plus his coins got stolen!)

I think now the picture has changed a bit, like you say...specialized (and expensive) machines built for the purpose of mining, owned by large companies. Not to discourage you, I just don't think it is worth it.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 29, 2017)

This might help too.

https://www.eteknix.com/pci-express-4-0-is-finally-arriving-this-year/


----------

